# Brown Rice Advice Please.



## Mad Cook (Oct 19, 2013)

I don't have a rice cooker because I don't have a lot of space or need for one as I usually cook rice in the m/wave. I don't usually use brown rice but Slimming World seems to want me to so I need some info.

I usually "boil" white rice in twice its volume of water (boiled in the kettle so it's hot) in a large bowl for 10 minutes. Any advice on brown rice:water ratio and timing please. And should I add salt at the beginning or after cooking? Not that fussed about salt really so often forget to add it to things like rice or potatoes.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 19, 2013)

Same rice to water ratio but it takes a lot longer to cook.  As much as 45 minutes at a simmer.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 19, 2013)

As Andy wrote, same ratio, longer simmer.

I bring mine to a boil, and turn it down to a medium boil, as opposed to a full out, steamy, very active, rolling boil. I leave it boiling like that for 7 minutes, 'cause that's what works on my stove. Anywhere from 5-10 minutes should work, depending on the stove and pot. I use enamelled cast iron.

Once the boiling time is up, I put the lid on and turn it down to a simmer. Regular brown rice usually takes 45-50 minutes of simmering. Brown basmati rice usually takes about 35 minutes of simmering, but is very forgiving of longer times.

Don't stir. When I check to see if it's done, I insert a large wooden spoon in the middle of the rice and gently push some to the side, so I can see to the bottom. I grab a few grains and taste them.

I tried cooking brown rice with no salt, but it came out a bit mushier/stickier. So, I would definitely say to add salt at the beginning. I have found that 1/4 teaspoon of salt works well for 250 ml or 500 ml of raw rice.


----------



## Mad Cook (Oct 19, 2013)

Thanks Andy and Taxlady. Will give it a try.


----------



## Mad Cook (Oct 20, 2013)

Tried the suggested method and it worked but I don't think I'll bother again. Didn't enjoy it very much. Back to good old white rice and to h*ll with Slimming World.

I love wholemeal bread and breakfast cereals but both wholewheat pasta and brown rice both turn me right off.


----------



## no mayonnaise (Oct 20, 2013)

Brown rice has so much more flavor and the texture is nice.  I guess to each their own!


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 20, 2013)

Mad Cook, did you rinse the rice in a colander before cooking it?

I find the texture of brown rice so much nicer than white.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Oct 21, 2013)

Brown rice is just lovely , have you tried using some in a home made vegetable or chicken soup ? That's one of the ways I use it , I just add a couple of handfuls to a big pan of home made soup and it will thicken it nicely and it's so good for you !


----------



## ShellyCooks (Oct 26, 2013)

Try converted brown rice.  It is par-cooked and is easy to prepare in your microwave.  I always add a little more water or broth than the directions recommend as well as a little olive oil and some Italian spices.  While the rice is cooking in the microwave, I sauté veggies in olive oil --- examples:  carrots, mushrooms, onion, garlic, broccoli florets, green beans, diced tomatoes, pea pods, etc.  When the rice is cooked, add it to the veggies.  Season with salt and pepper and, if desired, a sprinkle of Parmesan.  Excellent as a meatless meal or as a side dish.


----------



## Mad Cook (Oct 29, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> Mad Cook, did you rinse the rice in a colander before cooking it?
> 
> I find the texture of brown rice so much nicer than white.


Yes. I always rinse rice to get rid of dust and any surface starch


I think I just don't like it. Must be me because others do like it.


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 29, 2013)

Mad Cook said:


> I think I just don't like it. Must be me because others do like it.


 
You are not alone, I too do not like it, but I think I have to make a switch
 .
Let me ask you good folks, I do have the rice cooker, no timer type. How would I cook brown rice in it? Does the cooker knows when to stop?


----------

